# Schrittmotorsteuerung



## MSB (3 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem,
ich soll für einen Kumpel und dessen selbstgebaute CNC eine kleine Schrittmotorsteuerung basteln.

Nun hat der bei Ebay eine IMS IM483 Schrittmotorsteuerung und eine FX0S-10MT-DSS gekauft

Nun das Problem, die Eingänge Step Clock / Direction  müssen auf Masse gezogen werden.
Das Problem, die Ausgänge der Mitsubishi SPS sind Source, also plus-schaltend,
gibt es da eine einfache Möglichkeit?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Cerberus (4 Dezember 2008)

Kannst du nicht zwischen die Motor-Eingänge und Masse Transistoren oder Relais setzen und diese mit deinen SPS-Ausgängen ansteuern?


----------



## Homer79 (4 Dezember 2008)

Die Mitsubishi SPS kann man doch umschalten zwischen NPN/PNP Inputs...
Oder geht das bei der nicht, habe noch nicht ins Handbuch geschaut, aber bei denen die wir im Einsatz haben/hatten ging es bei allen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cerberus (4 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Die Mitsubishi SPS kann man doch umschalten zwischen *NPN/PNP Inputs*...
> Oder geht das bei der nicht, habe noch nicht ins Handbuch geschaut, aber bei denen die wir im Einsatz haben/hatten ging es bei allen...
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe will er mit seinen *SPS-Outputs* die *Motorsteuerung-Inputs* schalten.


----------



## Homer79 (4 Dezember 2008)

Achso, wirst Recht haben, habsch nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## Grubba (4 Dezember 2008)

habe mir eben mal die schrittmotoransteuerung angesehen und habe so auf anhieb nicht gefunden, das die Eingänge gegen Masse geschaltet werden sollen 

Aber egal. Du könntest die Eingänge der Schrittmotorsteuerung über einen Widerstand auf Masse legen. Die Ausgänge der Mitsubishi legst Du dann parallel auf die Eingänge der SM-Endstufe. Wenn der Ausgang der Mitsu auf High geht, ist dann auch der Eingang der SM-Endstufe High. Wenn der Ausgang der Mitsu auf 0 wechselt, hat die SM-Endstufe wieder Masse-Potential. (Wenn ich soweit alles richtig verstanden habe...)


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Dezember 2008)

Evtl. geht da ein Optokoppler, kommt aber auf die Schaltfrequenz an.


----------



## MSB (5 Dezember 2008)

Also vielen Dank für die Antworten,
mir ist jetzt selbst noch eine Idee gekommen, die nach einem ersten Test auch gut funktioniert.

Einfach vom Eingang des IMS an +V0 und Y* auf - .

Schaltfrequenz sind von 0,1 - 2 kHz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tobias (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo



> Nun das Problem, die Eingänge Step Clock / Direction müssen auf Masse gezogen werden.



Das Wundermittel ist da eigentlich immer das ULN2804 'Transistorarray' (7-8 Eingänge/Ausgänge gegenüberliegend). Geht von 3,x bis 50Vcc, kostet 20ct. und macht locker auch bis über 20kHz. 
Mit dem jeweiligen SPS (+24V) Transistorausgang auf einen Eingang zieht der bei 'plus' dann auf der Ausgangsseite auf GND. 
Das lässt sich auch gut im Streifenraster mit Optokopplern 'layouten', bzw. wenn gewünscht erweitern - 8-fach ULN und vierfach Koppler passen genau 'hintereinander', sofern man nur jeden zweiten Transistorpfad des ULN belegt.


----------



## MSB (5 Januar 2009)

Ich häng das jetzt einfach noch hier mit an,
da es sich um die gleiche Anlage handelt.

Ein großes Problem bei der Inbetriebnahme war, das der Motor sich nicht richtig gedreht hat,
sondern mehr hin und her gesprungen ist, mit leichter Tendenz in die "richtige" Richtung.

Nach längeren Forschen, durchmessen des Kabels usw. habe ich (durch Zufall) festgestellt,
das sobald ich den Schirm des Motorkabels in die Luft hänge, der Motor normal (rund) läuft.

Hat dafür irgendwer eine halbwegs sinnvolle Erklärung?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Andy258 (11 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich häng das jetzt einfach noch hier mit an,
> da es sich um die gleiche Anlage handelt.
> 
> Ein großes Problem bei der Inbetriebnahme war, das der Motor sich nicht richtig gedreht hat,
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen, es liegt daran, dass der Schirm im Motor nicht aufliegen darf. Da sonst vagabundierende Ströme entstehen. Wär jetzt meine Theorie

Gruß
Andy


----------

